# Looking for a reliable t-shirt printer



## james400studio (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey,
I am currently selling 300-400 shirts per month. Looking for a new and reliable printer who can provide better price than Printful. Tshirts I am using-

Unisex - Gildan 64000
Woman - Anvil 880

If you can provider better price and turnaround time than Printful, then PM me.


----------



## cleverfoolsmerch (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey James, my name is Alex Trinkle. I found your post from todays feed about looking for a printer. It would not let me PM you. Are you still looking? I actually own a clothing brand called Clever Fools and I print for a couple clients on the side that order every week. I am located in Kansas City, so I don't know if that is a problem for you. I would like to grow as an entrepreneur and maintain a selection of clients that order frequently. I would like to talk more, my cell is 913-232-6047. 

Thank you very much!

-Alex T.
[email protected]
www.cleverfoolsclothing.com


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I also tried to private message you. Send me a message and I can help you out as well.


----------



## james400studio (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey,
Anyone interested please email me at james400studio(@)gmail(.com)

Not sure why just 5 messages fills up the PM box.


----------

